# Cpc exam sample questions



## marty3073 (Mar 18, 2010)

I will be taking the cpc exam in May, and i want to is there any websites out there that have any cpc exam sample questions.

thanks,
marty3073


----------



## kimcpccircc (Mar 18, 2010)

*practice*

Just coding.com has some free questions.....good luck!


----------



## marty3073 (Mar 18, 2010)

*cpc exam sample questions*

thanks,

marty3073


----------



## ahatch (Apr 19, 2010)

*AAPC Staff*

AAPC does have Online Practice Exams available for purchase.  You can get get 50 questions for $29.95 or 150 questions for $69.95.  These practice questions are written by the same team that has written the actual exam.  You can take these practice exams over and over, time and grade yourself, and see rationales.


----------

